# Advice Needed - Very poorly dog!



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Firstly my dog is in the vets now.. I took her this morning, and they have admitted her..
Ok so ..
This morning i got up at 745am, And Smitt (my dog) followed me as usual, I noticed she was walking like she was drunk, very wobbly.. At first i thought she just losing her balance as she stretched, so i let her out as normal, and she walked down the garden, she usually runs out..
When i got her back in, i could tell she wasnt herself, She Wasnt falling about wobbly but she was kinda swaying, 
Then i looked and she was dripping wee..
I called the vet and he said bring her in.. On the way there in the car she was same, And left a big wet patch in the car..And was swaying a lot..
In the vets she had a totally wet tail, and was dripping constantly.. The vet said he is going to do X rays and lots of tests, ie diabetes, to check for spinal damage, He also said its serious and its something he doesnt see often, and he cant answer all my questions until he knows results of tests.
Im in absolute floods of tears... Has anyone heard of this before?..


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

How old is Smitt and does she have any other medical issues?

You must be worried sick. Fingers crossed for her and huggs for you

vonnie x


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Im devastated... I cant stop bawling.. She is only 3... thats why im so worried...
No other medical conditions..


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Oh Kelly, I hope you have good news from the vets soon.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I havent any advice to offer
Fingers crossed the vet can find out the cause and help her recover
Big hugs to you


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

What breed is Smitt?


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Shes a cross breed... Pointer X staff we think... But purely guessing..


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Is she up-to-date on all her boosters? Do you have any other dogs?


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

No i dont do yearly boosters... And yes i have 2 other dogs... They are both fine..

She is the white one... I cant ring Vets til 230.. And its a very busy vets, so i dont even know if ill get through straight away.. im counting the minutes...


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Has this come on very suddenly? Or has Smitt been, perhaps, tired or quieter than usual, lately?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Hugs, I hope all turns out well for you both.



cazcolecarter said:


> Has this come on very suddenly? Or has Smitt been, perhaps, tired or quieter than usual, lately?


This may be hard for the OP to fairly judge, with the heat over the past week or so many dogs could in hindsight be said to have been acting different to "normal" with most being more lethargic/quieter.


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yesterday she was her usual nutty self, charging round... Eating drinking as normal, this morning... Thats when we noticed, and ive just checked where she slept nd she had wet a lot overnight...
Even this morning she was still trying to wag her tail at us, and she was responding to us..


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

kellysmith1976 said:


> Yesterday she was her usual nutty self, charging round... Eating drinking as normal, this morning... Thats when we noticed, and ive just checked where she slept nd she had wet a lot overnight...
> Even this morning she was still trying to wag her tail at us, and she was responding to us..


 Keep us updated, won't you? If there's any other info that you think is relevent, let us know. I wish I could be reassuring, or give you some answers but I can't. I was worried that it was dilated cardio-myopathy but it doesn't sound like it from your later posts : victory:


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

I was hoping to come on here, and someone would say ' yes my dog had that, she had tablets now shes fine'...
Me and Hubby are in bits.. And he DOESNT do crying at all... I just wish i knew what was wrong, 
She is a highly strung dog in general, she does get stressed easily.. what is so worrying is the swaying, she was trying to keep herself upright.. Vet said she could have spinal damage, or it could be nuerological, he doesnt know whether its her brain or what.. he done the test where he puts her feet back and she has to right them, which she did straight away... Hopefully once he has taken the bloods and x-rays he will know more.. god i hope he does... i cant cope without her here overnight, she has never been away from us, she was nuetered at Xmas, and thats the longest we have left her for...


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Sounds like a vestibular attack


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Shadowz said:


> Sounds like a vestibular attack


 What's that, Shadowz? Maybe you could post a link?


----------



## adam151082 (Apr 4, 2009)

Really sorry to har this, Sure she'll pull through. Might sound obvious but she hasnt been eating some pill's/drugs left lyin about?

Keep us updated.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Here you go 

Vestibular syndrome, loss of balance, flickering eyes : canine and feline (cat and dog) veterinary factsheets

it can in some cases make them wee as well as they feel rotten and not very much with it.


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Shadowz said:


> Sounds like a vestibular attack


I looked into this, and her eyes were not flicking side to side.. I didnt notice her head tilting.. and it says nothing about the incontinence??...


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Shadowz said:


> Here you go
> 
> Vestibular syndrome, loss of balance, flickering eyes : canine and feline (cat and dog) veterinary factsheets
> 
> it can in some cases make them wee as well as they feel rotten and not very much with it.


 Ta, didn't know what it was :blush:


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

kellysmith1976 said:


> I looked into this, and her eyes were not flicking side to side.. I didnt notice her head tilting.. and it says nothing about the incontinence??...


 Have you looked into Degenerative Myelopathy? I hope it isn't that, mind


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes i did, And again.. The vet put her feet on the knuckles, and she put them back straight away...
It is also generally in older dogs...Usually the disease starts with a weakness in the back end, she is kinda wobbly all over...
Oh i just dont know... I spose i will have to try and be paitent.. something im not good at.. And wait til i have spoken to him later... 
Thank you all for trying.. anything else you can think of, or if you want to ask anything else please do..


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

About 11yrs ago i had a pitbull bitch which had a similar thing a few years back (she must have been about 6 or 7 at the time ),,,she was lively and full of get up and go untill that day,i came home from work one day to take her for a walk and she was very lethargic / sort of walking on tip toes and and definatley not herself ( she seemed to age from 7 to 70 ) so i took her to the vets straight away,,,,they couldn't find anything thing directly wrong with her but did say if could be a trapped nerve on maybe a mini stroke,they said just give her plenty of rest,,,..the upshot was that she was back to her old self within a couple of weeks :2thumb: as i am sure yours will be too : victory:


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

kellysmith1976 said:


> Yes i did, And again.. The vet put her feet on the knuckles, and she put them back straight away...
> It is also generally in older dogs...Usually the disease starts with a weakness in the back end, she is kinda wobbly all over...
> Oh i just dont know... I spose i will have to try and be paitent.. something im not good at.. And wait til i have spoken to him later...
> Thank you all for trying.. anything else you can think of, or if you want to ask anything else please do..


 It's horrible isn't it? I'm sorry, nothing else springs to mind


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

kellysmith1976 said:


> Yes i did, And again.. The vet put her feet on the knuckles, and she put them back straight away...
> It is also generally in older dogs...Usually the disease starts with a weakness in the back end, she is kinda wobbly all over...
> Oh i just dont know... I spose i will have to try and be paitent.. something im not good at.. And wait til i have spoken to him later...
> Thank you all for trying.. anything else you can think of, or if you want to ask anything else please do..


My vet did the knuckle thing and she was very slow at putting her foot back......if i can give you one piece of good advice it would be,,if you are not happy with what they tell you then GET A SECOND OPINION!


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

she may of had a strock my best freinds dog has them one day shes fine and the next she cant walk,if thats the case then she will be fine
good luck hope it all works out


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Being wobbly could be dehydration if she has been leaking urine all night


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

I do hope so...
Thanks eveyone... I will keep you all posted


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shadowz said:


> Sounds like a vestibular attack


Don't think a vestibular attack would cause urine leakage to the extent that the OP has described.

I was thinking, because of the loss of bladder control that it could be a severe bladder infection at best or she's done something to her spine when she was rushing around yesterday that has come on overnight.

For her sake I hope it's the former. Not long to go before you can phone the vet and I sincerely hope it's good news for you.


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ive got to stop looking at dog health websites... Could it be diabetes?...


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

kellysmith1976 said:


> Ive got to stop looking at dog health websites... Could it be diabetes?...


 I wouldn't have thought it would develop so suddennly it it were diabetes


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Well i have just rung the vets, And she has had her bloods taken, and she is next in for X-ray...
Ive got to ring back at 5pm... Just want to know whats going on...
I asked if she was ok in herself, and the nurse said yes she has been fine, shes asleep now as they sedated her ready for x-ray...

I want her home.....


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

kellysmith1976 said:


> Well i have just rung the vets, And she has had her bloods taken, and she is next in for X-ray...
> Ive got to ring back at 5pm... Just want to know whats going on...
> I asked if she was ok in herself, and the nurse said yes she has been fine, shes asleep now as they sedated her ready for x-ray...
> 
> I want her home.....


It must be awful for you, just waiting :sad:. Maybe take your other dogs for a long walk to pass a bit of time?


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

My bathroom & kitchen are totally spotless... I keep having to find things to do... 
...Hate waiting!....mmm walkies it is...


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

kellysmith1976 said:


> *My bathroom & kitchen are totally spotless... I keep having to find things to do... *
> ...Hate waiting!....mmm walkies it is...


 I cleaned my whole flat when my son was in hospital after a fit. I do think it's a good coping tecnnique though. Uses a lot of nervous energy : victory:


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Any update yet? x


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok,, Well i have her home!!... Im so happy to have her home... Im not however happy with the Vets...
I got there and was told that they done lots of Xrays on her bladder & kidneys, And nothing untoward there..
They gave me PPAmine liquid (Uriline Syrup) to give her 3 times a day to help her muscles and stop her dribbling..
They did do blood tests, and urine tests.. again nothing out the ordinary..
The nurse then stopped talking.. and i asked what about the wobbliness and her swaying?.. The nurse said nothing on screen about this.. So she went to see if the vets were still there.. one vet was.. not the one who dealt with Smitty.. And she said.. That there was nothing they could do about that, and if she still remains wobbly then they could recomend a specialist!..
Now at the moment she seems happy in herself.. very wobbly, but as she has had a general today, thats probably why.. 
Will have to see how she is tomorrow.. 
Im just happy she is home..


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

kellysmith1976 said:


> Ok,, Well i have her home!!... Im so happy to have her home... Im not however happy with the Vets...
> I got there and was told that they done lots of Xrays on her bladder & kidneys, And nothing untoward there..
> They gave me PPAmine liquid (Uriline Syrup) to give her 3 times a day to help her muscles and stop her dribbling..
> They did do blood tests, and urine tests.. again nothing out the ordinary..
> ...


 Maybe take her to see a different vet tomorrow, at a different surgery : victory:


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

I just want to thank everybody who has replied...
Thank you so much for the support.. I really needed it today...

I did get a list of the tests they done, And im happy there is nothing wrong that end.. Just still worrying as to why she was swaying... i guess ill know more tomorrow after the general wears off... she is so sleepy.. her eyes are all glassy still.....


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

could this be a stroke or some kind of fit the dogs had?? if not it could be a brain type thing, maybe a tumour or something, either way it doesnt sound good, i wouldnt be taking any of your pets back to those Vets though, they sounded extremely incompetent...


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have just took her down garden, and she is walking straight!.. 
Im inclined to think that maybe Shell was right?.. I think it was shell who said it could be wobbly due to dehydration...
She is still sleepy, but she does look better!


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

It could have a been some form of seizure. There are so many reasons for these though, so there's a real chance it could've been a once off.

My own dog has had four seizures over his three years, every one of them at least a five minute grand mal.
Blindness, foaming at the mouth, everything. We took him to the vet and his bloods etc. were all normal. Nothing amiss at all.

The vet said it *may* have been allergies or food sensitivity of some sort. I put him on hypoallergenic and grain free foods, and luckily he hasn't had any issues since.

Your dog may have shown signs of a partial seizure, as these only affect certain parts of the body.

*Focal Seizures:*

*Sometimes called partial seizures, these are isolated to a particular part of the brain and therefore affect a specific part of the body. Focal seizures are typically quite mild and may simply be characterized by facial twitching. However, they can occur in another part of the body, such as a limb. Sometimes, a focal seizure will look like a fainting spell or a brief period of disorientation. In other cases, a dog experiencing this type of seizure may compulsively snap at the air (sometimes called "flybiting").
*

It's also understandable that she'd wee during one of these seizures, and that is more common in females than in males.

I'm not saying that this IS what happened, I have no way of knowing, but seizures in dogs are far more common than people think, so it might be worth looking into.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

At least you know she has nothing serious wrong with her.
Ring the vet who saw her and ask any questions you may have, at least it will put your mind at rest.
Im glad she seems to be recovering:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Luxy said:


> It could have a been some form of seizure. There are so many reasons for these though, so there's a real chance it could've been a once off.
> 
> My own dog has had four seizures over his three years, every one of them at least a five minute grand mal.
> Blindness, foaming at the mouth, everything. We took him to the vet and his bloods etc. were all normal. Nothing amiss at all.
> ...


 

It could well have been this and the owner came in after it had just finished


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for that Luxy, Something to look into.. But it does seem to fit.. she did look disorientated, And she did bite her lip at the vets.. Well not a snap at her lip, more of a hold with her lip between her teeth, and she wouldnt let go, she tensed her mouth together... with the lip still trapped between...


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

hey pleased to hear shes home....

i will only use one vet... trust him with my furries and the reptiles... im in maidstone if you want the number for him... highly reccomended....


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

I feel so much better about things now.. shes home, she has had loads of Xrays, and a contrast xray, where they put dye into her bladder, and check for any abnormalities.. she has no tumour, no stones..
So im hoping that it was a one off episode, and now she is on medication for her incontinence, hopefully that will stop too..
Does anyone know if i can put the syrup straight into her mouth, or do i have to put it one food?


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Queen&MadamX said:


> hey pleased to hear shes home....
> 
> i will only use one vet... trust him with my furries and the reptiles... im in maidstone if you want the number for him... highly reccomended....


Is it Trinity Vets?.. If so, thats the Vet i use for my Torts!... He is fantastic.. 

I use a local one for my furries.. may have to rethink that now!


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

So relieved for you that it sounds like good news


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

kellysmith1976 said:


> Is it Trinity Vets?.. If so, thats the Vet i use for my Torts!... He is fantastic..
> 
> I use a local one for my furries.. may have to rethink that now!



no i use vets4pets Ivan is amazing... have heard lots of good things bout them tho.... if i couldnt ever get to Ivan i would go there....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Is it Propalin syrup? If so this should be given with food


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

kellysmith1976 said:


> Thanks for that Luxy, Something to look into.. But it does seem to fit.. she did look disorientated, And she did bite her lip at the vets.. Well not a snap at her lip, more of a hold with her lip between her teeth, and she wouldnt let go, she tensed her mouth together... with the lip still trapped between...


I hope I didn't scare you or anything, please don't worry too much about the idea of a "seizure". It's a scary idea, but they're pretty much always treatable, whatever the cause or the type.

I'm not claiming to be an expert on this at all, I just did huge amounts of research for my own dog, and your girlie's problem sounded like partial seizures I've read about.

I'm really glad she's doing well again. Dogs never even notice when these things happen to them, we're the only ones who cry over them! I remember every time Hudson came out of one of his episodes and was safe, I would bawl my eyes out! And he'd lick me as if to say, "Aw, what happened to you?". <3


A few tips of mine for future reference too, just in case;



It might be an idea to keep a camera handy, if it were ever to happen again. If you can record her behaviour as soon as you notice it and show it to your vet, it'll make a really great way of ruling out certain things and helping to make a diagnosis.
If it ever does progress to anything more severe, NEVER put your hands near her mouth. Dogs can't swallow their tongue and they may snap due to fear or a muscle spasm and hurt you very badly. You mentioned that she bit her own lip accidentally, it could have been your hand if it was too close. If they clamp down, they can't release.
Make sure you cool her with a damp towel and give her tons of water when she's out of it, as the temperature _soars_ due to the number of muscles enagaged in the seizure. Often the rapid increase in temperature is what causes the serious problems, as opposed to the seizure itself.
Don't restrain her, but keep her away from furniture etc. so she doesn't injure herself.
And finally, always stay with her. My dog got really scared when he went blind and couldn't see me during his fits. Even when I left him for a moment to call the vet, he tried to get up and follow me. Seizures don't hurt, but they are scary for a pet who doesn't understand, so stay by her, keep your hands on her, but not tightly, and talk to her in a very calm and reassuring voice.


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you for that Luxy, And shell im not sure it says Uriline Syrup...?


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm glad she's ok! Dehydration can certainly cause an animal to be disoriented and weak. Sounds like these symptoms could have been caused by her incontinence? I'm relieved that it didn't turn out to be anything sinister. When I read your first post I'll admit it didn't sound very hopeful to me. Glad I was wrong : victory:


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Well just to let you all know, Today she has been having her medicene.. And is absolutely fine.. She is kinda wondering what all the fuss is about!!...
Bless her... im so happy shes ok..
I will keep a watch for her drinking.. and making sure she has enough... And fingers crossed, only a little dribble this morning.. nothing since...
Thank you all so much...


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

kellysmith1976 said:


> Well just to let you all know, Today she has been having her medicene.. And is absolutely fine.. She is kinda wondering what all the fuss is about!!...
> Bless her... im so happy shes ok..
> I will keep a watch for her drinking.. and making sure she has enough... And fingers crossed, only a little dribble this morning.. nothing since...
> Thank you all so much...


:no1: I'm glad she's doing well again!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That great news:2thumb:


----------

